# compiz baffling me...



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey all, got a perplexing issue here with compiz. It's gotten to the point 
that I don't even care about the silly eye candy anymore, I just want to fix 
the problem. Call it an obsession. Anyway, The issue is well-known: Compiz 
starts, titlebar is missing, can't move windows. However, the usual fixes 
aren't working, i.e, checking the move box and windows decoration box doesn't 
change the windows at all. Sometimes gnome-session crashes, leaving me with a 
desktop and no navigation capabilities save for the terminal I am working in 
(/usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm restart fixes it). I say sometimes, because it depends 
on how I start compiz. "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints
 ccp & emerald --replace &" crashes gnome-session, whereas "compiz --replace 
--ignore-desktop-hints ccp & emerald --replace &" leaves gnome-session alone. 
Also tried using configuration editor to change 
/desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager from metacity to dummy, 
neither way seems to change anything. Anyway, here's my xorg.conf:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder65)  Thu Apr 16 19:28:41 PDT 2009


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0"    "CorePointer"
    Option	   "AIGLX"     "True"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
    Load	   "dri2"	
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    VideoRam	   256000
    Option         "RenderAccel"           "True"
    Option         "UseFBDev"              "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
    Option "NoRenderExtension"             "False"
    Option "NoFlip"                        "False"
    Option "UseEdid"                       "True"
    Option "NvAGP"                         "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True" # Added
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection


# I added this
Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

as you can tell, I am running an Nvidia 8600M 256MB video card on my Dell
1720 laptop, driver was installed from ports. It has worked in the past 
with compiz and can run UT3 on the windows side with decent framerates, so 
I know it's not the card's capabilities.


And now, the relevant portions of my dmesg:


```
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz (1995.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,
CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 3221225472 (3072 MB)
avail memory = 3135946752 (2990 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   M08    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
nvidia0: <GeForce 8600M GT> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
```

And my kernel loaded modules:


```
corben# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   26 0xc0400000 8228e4   kernel
 2    3 0xc0c23000 2d8e4    linux.ko
 3    1 0xc0c51000 a056e8   nvidia.ko
 4    1 0xc74b8000 8000     linprocfs.ko
 5    1 0xc84b7000 26000    wpifw.ko
 6    1 0xc8ed7000 d000     if_wpi.ko
```


If there's anything else that might be able to help with diagnosing this 
issue, just let me know and I'll post it. Thanks in advance for the assist!


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

Well first, don't use LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT.  That option shouldn't make any difference when it comes to nvidia (it's not even recognized as a variable by the nvidia GL libraries).  The fact that using that variable causes your gnome session to crash immediately make me suspect that your nvidia drivers are not setup properly.  Can you show us the output of 'glxinfo'?

Adam


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

*glxinfo output*

Here it is:


```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
server glx version string: 1.4
server glx extensions:
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_EXT_swap_control, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 
    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_EXT_swap_control, GLX_ARB_create_context, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 
    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GLX_NV_present_video, GLX_NV_copy_image, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage, 
    GLX_NV_video_capture
GLX version: 1.4
GLX extensions:
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_EXT_swap_control, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context, 
    GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 
    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8600M GT/PCI/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.50 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compatibility, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, 
    GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 
    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 
    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_ARB_geometry_shader4, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 
    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 
    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_sync, 
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_bindable_uniform, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access, 
    GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 
    GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_geometry_shader4, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, 
    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 
    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 
    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 
    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 
    GL_EXT_texture_integer, GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 
    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, 
    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image, 
    GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_explicit_multisample, 
    GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program_option, 
    GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, 
    GL_NV_geometry_shader4, GL_NV_gpu_program4, GL_NV_half_float, 
    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_coverage, 
    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 
    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object, 
    GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 
    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 
    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_shader_buffer_load, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 
    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 
    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3, 
    GL_NV_transform_feedback, GL_NV_vertex_array_range, 
    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_NV_vertex_program3, 
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum
```

There were also a ton of lines like such:

84 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

With what appeared to be memory addresses. Far too many to post. Possibly something to go on? Thanks for your time and assistance!


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually, that's all perfectly normal.  

So, next..  Start up ccsm (without compiz running) and make sure the gconf backend is selected in preferences.  Next, use 'compiz-manager' to try and start compiz (if you don't have it installed already, it is in ports).    If compiz still doesn't work properly for you, please show us the output of the 'compiz-manager' command.

Adam


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

*Xorg.0.log*

Just in case it helps...


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD corben.conrads.lan 8.0-RELEASE
Build Date: 17 May 2010  01:17:49PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  1 18:16:12 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) Option "AIGLX" "True"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0407:1028:01f2 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT] rev 161,
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 09:19:51 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.15  Fri Mar 12 09:22:53 posix/SystemV/PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoFlip" "False"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoRenderExtension" "False"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) Jun 01 18:16:12 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(**) Jun 01 18:16:12 NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested
(II) Jun 01 18:16:12 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) Jun 01 18:16:12 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600M GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.50.00.01
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600M GT at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0):     Seiko (DFP-0)
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Seiko (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0
(==) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Jun 01 18:16:13 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900
(--) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect framebuffer
(II) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Jun 01 18:16:14 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) Jun 01 18:16:15 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseFBDev" is not used
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
```


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Actually, that's all perfectly normal.
> 
> So, next..  Start up ccsm (without compiz running) and make sure the gconf backend is selected in preferences.  Next, use 'compiz-manager' to try and start compiz (if you don't have it installed already, it is in ports).    If compiz still doesn't work properly for you, please show us the output of the 'compiz-manager' command.
> 
> Adam



Interesting... ccsm from a terminal shows 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/liballtray.so.0: Undefined symbol "XGetWMHints"
```

Works fine from the System menu though. Checked for gconf, it's there. Now on to compiz-manager... ran from terminal, same as before. doesn't crash gnome, but windows have no title bars or buttons, can't really do anything except kill compiz. Here's the output from compiz-manager:


```
%compiz-manager
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1440x900) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
nvidia-settings: not found
[: -lt: unexpected operator
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting emerald
/home/max/.themes/Minimum Black Suite Contrasted/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:1740: error: 
invalid string constant "toolbox", expected valid string constant
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20090619',
 expected ABI version '20090207'.

/usr/local/bin/compiz (ccp) - Error: InitObject failed
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'ccp'
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'core' has ABI version '20090619', 
expected ABI version '20090207'.

/usr/local/bin/compiz (ccp) - Error: InitObject failed
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't activate plugin 'ccp'
```

Looks like some errors, but I really wouldn't know if they are related to the issue. 
Asking google now...


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

They are definitely the problem (or a serious one, anyway).  Not all of your compiz packages are the same version.  What's the output of 'pkg_info | grep compiz' ?

Adam


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

Heh, can't believe I missed that one. As you suspected, nearly all of the 10 or so packages were different versions. Running portupgrade now. That's what I get for running portupgrade -aRr and walking away... Thanks for the help, I'll let you know if this works. I suspect it will =]


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

No love... Upgraded all the packages that appeared to be needing upgrading, but I still have the same issue. I'm thinking the problem goes deeper than just the compiz / emerald packages. I'm going to try reinstalling the Nvidia driver, just to backtrace my steps to make sure I didn't miss anything. Other than that, any ideas?


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

If you are still getting the ABI version errors, it's because your components don't match.  What's the output of 'pkg_info | grep compiz'?

Adam


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

Adam,

Output follows:


```
%pkg_info | grep compiz
compiz-0.8.4_4      Compiz Composite/Window Manager
compiz-bcop-0.8.4   Code generator for Compiz Fusion Plugins
compiz-fusion-0.8.4_2 Metaport of compiz-fusion
compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.4_3 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compiz-plugins-main-0.8.4_3 Plugins for Compiz Composite Window Manager
compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.8.4_2 The gconf backend for CompizConfig
compizconfig-python-0.8.4_2 Python bindings for the compizconfig library
libcompizconfig-0.8.4_4 An alternative configuration system for Compiz
```

I've tried getting these all on the same page, but portupgrade exits without error. I can only assume this means there is no upgrade for the port? Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm..  Those are correct.  And you're still getting the ABI version error, or is there a new problem?

Adam


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

Still getting it. I'm removing all the compiz related packages and reinstalling. Hopefully that and reinstalling the Nvidia driver takes care of the issue!


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 1, 2010)

Adam,

Figured it out. It was an outdated package of ccsm. I missed it because I was grepping "compiz", so the ccsm package kind of slipped under the radar. Anyway, reinstalling everything caught it up to date, and eye candy is working now. Thanks kindly for your assistance with this!


----------

